# help needed with phpmyadmin



## r9 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have following this tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies and all installed fine. But when I try to run phpmyadmin 
http://localhost/phpmyadmin there is nothing that address doesn`t exist. 
It is clean install of Ubuntu x64 8.04.
How to start phpmyadmin ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2009)

What port did you install phpMyAdmin to? 80 (replace 80 with the port it is set to)?

http://localhost:80/phpmyadmin

Does http://localhost work?


----------



## r9 (Mar 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What port did you install phpMyAdmin to? 80 (replace 80 with the port it is set to)?
> 
> http://localhost:80/phpmyadmin
> 
> Does http://localhost work?



I`m at work at the moment so I can`t try anything. 
And yes localhost works.
And I think that I find what the problem is on other site I found that I have to edit
/etc/apache2/apache2.conf. and add this line Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf.
This sound familiar to me because this is second time that I`m installing LAMP server and the first time it worked fine.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2009)

it was easy for me. just did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and went to http://localhost/phpmyadmin and it was up and running. do you have an SQL running?


----------



## r9 (Mar 14, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> it was easy for me. just did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and went to http://localhost/phpmyadmin and it was up and running. do you have an SQL running?



For some reason I have to add this line  /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf to
/etc/apache2/apache2.conf. Previous time I had installed phpmyadmin it work after the install. 
But now it is ok.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2009)

r9 said:


> For some reason I have to add this line  /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf to
> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf. Previous time I had installed phpmyadmin it work after the install.
> But now it is ok.



where in apache2.conf did you add /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf ?


----------



## r9 (Mar 14, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> where in apache2.conf did you add /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf ?



At the end of the file. IMO there is no difference where you put it. It is important that apache2 had loaded the conf file.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2009)

r9 said:


> At the end of the file. IMO there is no difference where you put it. It is important that apache2 had loaded the conf file.



strange because i did not have to do that. glad you got it working. which database are you using?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2009)

when i install phpmyadmin i just download the normal tar.gz and upload its files to a web accessible directory .. then edit the config file and done .. no packages installed, no changes to apache config


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> when i install phpmyadmin i just download the normal tar.gz and upload its files to a web accessible directory .. then edit the config file and done .. no packages installed, no changes to apache config



if you use ubuntu and install it by apt-get a dir in /etc is created called phpmyadmin with a apache.conf file that essentially is setup to match the apache2.conf file when using the ubuntu apache2 package.


----------

